# OGF Angler Of The Year.. please vote!



## Lewis

Attention OGF Anglers!
The OGF staff and South Shore Marine are pleased to announce The "Angler of The Year" Program.

The winner will receive some of the latest OGF gear as well as a special plaque recognizing their accomplishment!

Let your voices to be heard as this will be a member only vote!
You can recognize a member for an outstanding catch or just show your appreciation for a member who has been particularly friendly or helpful here on the OGF forums or on the water.
Maybe even a great new friend you met here on OGF.
Please include a brief paragraph about who you are voting for and why. 

The rules are pretty simple...
1.Prior year winners are not eligible.(Shortdrift,Het)
2.You must be an OGF member to vote.
3.Do not vote for yourself
4.Only one vote per member.
5.OGF staff are not eligible.(although the OGF staff will vote in the event of a tie)
6.Please vote in this thread (any votes outside of this thread will not be counted)
7.Do not post in this thread unless it is to vote.
8.Voting closes Saturday January 31st 2009.

OGF thanks all of you for making this a great place! 
Good Luck!
__________________


----------



## bowhunter9017

i vote for *xl506*


----------



## squid_1

Sconner-Swohio!


----------



## cjbrown

After the year KGONE had, especially after the FLW stint in Port Clinton, I gotta go with him. He's open and very forward at helping others and answering questions on the forums for folks. My runner up would be no one other than Gary Zart "Blue Dolphin". Hard to choose between the two as I've had the opportunity to fish with Gary, who's always very informative on his techniques, plus the pig he hauled in over the FishCrazy Tourney. But KGONEFISHIN gets it this time. It was real thrill to be at the FLW Event and witness what he accomplished.


----------



## wave warrior

i say Gary Zart "blue Dolphin" is my choice...only met him once at the launch for hawgfest but he seems to always have good info and willing to share...and i think i remember him getting his PB of 13+# 'eye!!!


----------



## krustydawg

Blue Dolphin - Gary Zart helps more people out than he knows ! The man is a class act ! Plus how many guys can claim they have an 11 year old son that is just as good of a stick as they are !


----------



## seethe303

fishlim

*ten characters


----------



## fishingguy

No doubt in my mind, Kgone hands down!! He had a tremendous fishing year and is always willing to help. Honorable mention to COmmodore for his time and effort on his charts and maps. Very much appreciated here!


----------



## hahner724

my vote is for true2plue


----------



## Marshall

My vote is for fishingredhawk.


----------



## Big Chief

Gotta go with KGone.


----------



## normd

KGone - big year for Kevin. Proof that hard work and dedication pays off.


----------



## tomb

This is difficult, there are so many helpful people involved with this site. I've been fortunate to meet and fish with some great guys. I don't want to slight any of them.

But, Im gonna have to go with Blue Dolphin/Gary Zart. That guy must not sleep. He always answers questions in threads and PM's., gives seminars, I'm sure he puts in plenty of time with his day job, is a touring pro, and smoked us all in Virgil's Derby. Doing all this while raising a son is all the more admirable.


----------



## Shortdrift

KZart It is a toss up but seeing Gary is a Little Lighter to toss, I'll go with him this year.


----------



## Net

Fishslim.

I feel like I know every blade of grass in his pics *sniff sniff*
Here's just a few of his fishing reports from 2008.


----------



## Workdog

My choice is George Uhl (gju....).

Kgone had a great year. I've been to several of Gary's seminars, and he knows more about harness fishing than any other (plus his showing at the Fishcrazy and Hogfest tournaments). And Jim Stedke... well, I learned most of my dipsy knowledge from him, and for his work with the Walleye College and boat show seminars. But, I give the nod to George this year because of his enthusiasm and above-and-beyond the call of duty effort to help fellow fishermen. He's earned his Captn's license at 22 (in the Spring), has taken many a board member out fishing on his boat, his fishing reports are the most detailed on this board, and has called in dozens of OGFers on a hot bite or shared coordinates. His reports really liven up the board, and I suspect make other OGFers try to be just a little bit better fishermen (if only so they don't get beat by the youngster  ).

Workdog


----------



## duckman

I was thinking about this and what struck me was the common thread of absolute passion for fishing between the previous winners and those being offered here so far. They don't just think about fishing they are dedicated to it. 

When you are truly dedicated to and are passionate about something you want to share the gift with others and folks like Het, Shortdrift, Kgonefishing and Bluedolphin do that. 

I am thankful for OGF being a resource for these folks to impart their knowledge with those of us who share this passion as well. I can assure you for these folks it is about enriching the experience for the fishing community. 

*My vote is for Kgone (See CJ Brown's Comments)*

Ditto


cjbrown said:


> After the year KGONE had, especially after the FLW stint in Port Clinton, I gotta go with him. He's open and very forward at helping others and answering questions on the forums for folks. My runner up would be no one other than Gary Zart "Blue Dolphin". Hard to choose between the two as I've had the opportunity to fish with Gary, who's always very informative on his techniques, plus the pig he hauled in over the FishCrazy Tourney. But KGONEFISHIN gets it this time. It was real thrill to be at the FLW Event and witness what he accomplished.


----------



## SwollenGoat

Fishslim gets my vote, mainly because I can't fish Erie much.
(Certainly not because I don't want to.)


----------



## fishingredhawk

*Marshall *gets my vote. 

It was a tough choice between Marshall and fishslim. Both guys are always on fish and both are always open to offering advice to others. But Marshall has become one of my best friends and has always been there for me.


----------



## Luckey fishin'

My vote is for Lskater, Terry. He graciously took me out on his boat twice for my first walleye trolling experiences, and I know that he is one of the most active posters in the "extreme" western basin, always providing detailed results on his trips. I know that he has also taken other OGFers out on his boat as well. A great example of what this great site is all about!


----------



## Seaturd

I'm going with Gary Zart but there are at least five others that are just as deserving.


----------



## Walleye Mafia

There are so many people willing to help on this site!!! Im gonna have to go with *K-gone* as well!!!


----------



## Columbusslim31

Fishslim. He came in second or third last year. He deserves it even more this year.

*Not that other aforementioned anglers don't deserve it. KGone, Blue Dolphin, and fishingredhawk have had a spectacular year according to 2008 posts.


----------



## blue dolphin

Guys i am truly honored that you would consider me for angler of the year. I would like to vote for all of us on ogf as angler of the year. I dont mean that to sound corny but we all deserve to give are self a pat on the back. This sight is amazing and meeting you all in person i cant think of anyone i wouldnt want to fish with or be around and i know Nicholas feels the same way. This sight and you guys are just awesome. From there if i do get angler of the year it would be a privleage and a truly humbling experience for me.Hats off to you guys. Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## true2plue

hahner724 said:


> my vote is for true2plue


Lets be serious!!!LOL!! You are tooo funny! My vote goes to Gary Zart as well. He's a fishing machine, as well as his son!!


----------



## puterdude

I had to flip a coin to decide between fishingredhawk or fishslim.Sorry Hawk you lost.So I vote:

Fishslim


----------



## K gonefishin

blue dolphin said:


> Guys i am truly honored that you would consider me for angler of the year. I would like to vote for all of us on ogf as angler of the year. I dont mean that to sound corny but we all deserve to give are self a pat on the back. This sight is amazing and meeting you all in person i cant think of anyone i wouldnt want to fish with or be around and i know Nicholas feels the same way. This sight and you guys are just awesome. From there if i do get angler of the year it would be a privleage and a truly humbling experience for me.Hats off to you guys. Gary Zart Blue Dolphin



Amen Gary!!! Spoken like a true pimp  OGF is actually more than a website is a community, a gathering place, the best fishing site on the web, the best site for info and comrodary. 

OGF has actually become a part of my life and who I am, the countless amount of fishing buddy's I have made is rediculous, I love being a part of OGF and anything I can do to help promote it I do and will continue to do so, it gets bigger and better every year and only gets better. I absolutely enjoy and love helping guys catch more fish to rigging boats and opinons on every other topic on OGF it's just awesome.

Thanks to those who have voted for me so far, OGF ROCKS!


----------



## cw261

This was a real toss up - both Kevin and Gary Zart are great fisherman who are more than happy to share info either here in the forums or anwhere you run into them. My vote is for Kevin this year - nice thing is next years vote should be pretty easy .


----------



## Ohio Banker

My vote is for Dan Shuga down here in Central Ohio- he knows his fishing - has been doing it for 24 years and is very friendly and willing to share angling information on mutliple forums.


----------



## Bassnpro1

My vote is for fishingredhawk. He catches fish year-round and is willing to give advice and techniques to anybody.


----------



## LoweBoat

fishingredhawk has my vote. This guy can catch some fish now! He is also willing to give advice and to help others.


----------



## Chippewa

it is hard to choose there are so many people on OGF who deserve it!!!! but it is between kgone and gary zart.. both had an amazing year on erie:B .. but I will have to go with gary as he has taught me so much with his harness tying and trolling techniqes....


----------



## SELL-FISH

Its like someone asking me to pick which of my two kids I like more. Since I can't vote for both. This year I have to go with Kevin. Both of you have had a great year, but Kevins finish in the FLW was what made my mind up. It had been a dream of Kevins since he was a kid and he did it. Good job man. Now if this was who I would rather go drinking with, Gary you win hands down. Lol. In all seriousness I am honored to have you both as good friends. Later Scott.


----------



## peple of the perch

My vote is for ParmaBass,

He gave me a new wintch after a tree fell onth my boat and bent my old one.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

Fishslim (just edging out redhawk)

Not only are his fishing reports extremely informative (tactics, depths, temps, not just how many he caught), but he'll answer his PMs with any advice you ask for. He must be considered one of the best crappie and saugeye fishermen in central ohio (probably the state too).


----------



## peerlessfisherman

Lots of great guys on this site. Going with KGone! Good luck buddy!


----------



## ltfd596

George uhl - GJU42486

I have never met the man personally, but he was always the one to give reports on the big pond.. both good and bad.

I also heard him A LOT on the radio when I was up there fishing. He always help out with where the fish were and what they were biting on.

He is first class all the way!


----------



## walleyevision

My vote is for fishslim.


----------



## jake74

Fishslim gets my vote


----------



## Stoshu

It's deinately a tough one this year also. Both Gary & K_Gone are true sportsmen, and are more than willing to share all of their knowlwdge with anyone who asks. K-Gone had that spectaucular finish this year fishing as a pro, and Gary, heck, how often do you see him without Nicholas right beside him. I think that because of the way that he has helped to pass on and foster this passion (or addiction, if you like) of fishing to his son, my vote this year would have to go to:

*Gary "Blue Dolphin" Zart*

and a close 3rd place vote for Cranberry Kid....


----------



## musky107

vc1111 Reading Vince's and the other guys tutoring got me back to lure building after 20 years off.


----------



## mrphish42

Let's see..... George Uhl/gju or gju/George Uhl........and my choice is.... gju/George Uhl. And yes, I agree with WORKDOG.... for Georges youthful years, he does step up to the line.........and shares it with fellow OGF'ers..


----------



## donkey

I will throw my hat in the ring with Kgone.Always willing to help and a true ambassador of the sport.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot

Fishingredhawk.


----------



## ParmaBass

Lotta good votes so far, but I don't see one for *Fishers of Men* so I'll throw a vote for Van out there. I've learned alot from his posts over the past couple years. Good Luck to All!!


----------



## seapro

Gary Zart - Blue Dolphin


----------



## lomssl

George UHL


----------



## B Gonefishin

Of course my vote goes for *Kgonefishin*...Not only because of the loyalty I owe him but because I see on a daily basis the effot, heart and soul he puts into helping others in any way possible and into his own fishing career.


----------



## Capt.Muskey

I'll have to vote for "Fisher of men" also.
lots of good guys on here, parmabass,ksu bass, ect.... too many good fishermen and not enough awards.


----------



## MadMac

No slight intended as I don't know many of the Erie folks but there are a lot of people who are just as passionate, dedicated, and successful on OGF Who fish the inland lakes. My vote goes to LureDaddy for the second year in a row. I was able to catch 21 legal West Branch muskies this year due to John always willing to share info with me. 

Tigger and Vc1111 should be recognized for the way they share their expertise also.


----------



## Guest

Kgone get my vote. Kevin had a great year.


----------



## rossco

fishingredhawk


----------



## starcraftmom

My vote goes to Gary Blue Dolphin.......for way too many reasons that I can list on this post. But here are a few.... For always taking time out to share his fishing knowledge with anyone who asks, for sharing what he has learned as a tournament angler, for giving people he just met his cell number to help them out with "numbers" because they are new to fishing, for taking Nicholas with him to every fishing event,for donating his charters to every cause I ask him to, for the information he posts on the fishing sites so others may have the same luck and most of all in the winter time for turning my house into a harness making factory.


----------



## V-MAX200

fishingredhawk


----------



## Big Joshy

fishingredhawk


----------



## The One

My vote would go to K-gone as well great year with $$ placement in the FLW and never to busy to answer questions or help a fellow member out. Donkey should get a honorable mention for the all the fish he's landed.


----------



## Fishingislife

fishingredhawk gets my vote!


----------



## CoolWater

Krustydawg gets my vote.


----------



## viper205

my vote is gonna have to go with kgone, kevin has taught me alot of what i know, since the day i got my boat hes been there sharing everyting he had with me, if kev wasnt one of my good friends i would never know any of you guys, or that this site exsist!


----------



## Hoss5355

Fishingredhawk hands down...I can't wait to see his posts...he catches some hawgs...and is humble about it...


----------



## Perchy101

FishingredHawk





























Need I say more?


----------



## topwaterdevil

fishingredhawk


----------



## fishintechnician

fishingredhawk


----------



## Fish G3

Fishingredhawk. Hell of a die hard fisherman...look at those coldwater pigs!!! Now thats getting the job done.


----------



## mach1cj

gotta go with Gary Zart..........always willing to help, and a great Dad.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman

I'll go with fishingredhawk. Kgone had a heck of a year and Fishslim makes some great threads, but I gotta go with Mike.


----------



## Rob

I gotta go with Kgone!! He's the man!!


----------



## Buckeye Ron

I am going to vote for Jim Stedke, i have really appreciated his winter "blogs" i guess you would call them, but he has answered a lot of peoples questions and i know he certainly has helped me and some others. 

Ron


----------



## pontoon

Fishingredhawk gets my vote


----------



## fishslim

Well as Gary already said thanks to all for the nomination it is a honor!! But my real opinion is that there is no need for a fishermen of the year award on this site!! I had never before posted on a site till i found this one because of the integrity and knowledge that was found here by so many fellow OGF members. My goal was not to show off fishing skills or catches but to be able to help others make the most of there fishing excursions. I feel i am only a minor part of the big picture found on this site from all parts of the state. Think of it there are all the guys mentioned and more from Erie dedicated to there lake and helping all they can get the most enjoyment out of there trips there. These guys have put in years of hard fishing to become outstanding at there love,fishing and then seeing others also experience the joy of landing quality fish. But also there are many in land fishermen like myself who take pride in the time they have spent learning the lakes around them. Like Misfit with years of knowledge that only one or 2 trips with him lets you gain a arsenal of new ways to fish. Guys like EE,Yings6,Mushroomman onlyto name a few who have spent countless late night hours trying and still trying to figure out the fish they love to chase the Saugeye. Your die-hard river fishermen Crittergitter,Fishintechnician,Streamwalker,Acklac,Andyman,Mushi and to many others to mention who get on here and not only inform but do there best to protect what they love the eco-systems of there rivers and the Smallmouth they love to catch. The bass fishermen which by no means are weak on are site as seen by the expressions for Fishingredhawk he is a real asset to the bass fishing community and very willing to help all who ask. Then there are the Muskie guys enough said the best can be found here willing to help all who ask what they need to be doing and where to go to find them and more importantlly how to handle them when we do catch them. The outstanding catfishermen on the site.Steelhead fishermen do not tell me no one on here is not grateful to have been able to get on the site and be not only taught how and what you need to catch them but willing to take you out and show you. We cannot leave out as already posted the unbelievable lure makers on this site and how they have inspired others. Oh and i have to say it is enjoyable to be able to express are selves or our views and most always be respected for them,that is what this site is all about. I can't leave out Net,Terry i cannot wait to read your posts because i know no i expect a witty response that can lighten up a rough day,you are great to have on this site. You see to me we do not need a fishermen of the year but just a ending of the year thank you post for all of us to thank those that have helped us be better fishermen,sportsmen,people. So my vote goes to all who have made a great impact on many in there particular phases of this site. Then most of all let's thank the makers and owners of this great site thank you for providing a awesome fishing site with no comparison to be found. Thanks again to all who nominated me i will continue to do all i can to help anyone just p.m. me if i can help i will.


----------



## stcroixjoe

im gonna have go with Gary Zart we work out the same shop and he is FULL of info and more than willing to share anything he knows he put us on some fish the fall and my god it was crazy the BEST day fishing i ever had


----------



## RBud1080

My vote goes to starcraftmom/julie for letting gary turn her house into a harness tying factory, haha, jk. Coin flip it was and Kgone gets my vote, hell of a season man.


----------



## williamonica0214

K-gone gets my vote


----------



## 1fatbasser

Lewis said:


> Attention OGF Anglers!
> The OGF staff and South Shore Marine are pleased to announce The "Angler of The Year" Program.
> 
> The winner will receive some of the latest OGF gear as well as a special plaque recognizing their accomplishment!
> 
> Let your voices to be heard as this will be a member only vote!
> You can recognize a member for an outstanding catch or just show your appreciation for a member who has been particularly friendly or helpful here on the OGF forums or on the water.
> Maybe even a great new friend you met here on OGF.
> Please include a brief paragraph about who you are voting for and why.
> 
> The rules are pretty simple...
> 1.Prior year winners are not eligible.(Shortdrift,Het)
> 2.You must be an OGF member to vote.
> 3.Do not vote for yourself
> 4.Only one vote per member.
> 5.OGF staff are not eligible.(although the OGF staff will vote in the event of a tie)
> 6.Please vote in this thread (any votes outside of this thread will not be counted)
> 7.Do not post in this thread unless it is to vote.
> 8.Voting closes Thursday January 31st 2009.
> 
> OGF thanks all of you for making this a great place!
> Good Luck!
> __________________


i have to throw PHIL CARVER in the mix,puts a lot of time and effort in for a lot of us


----------



## COmmodore 64

I'm a walleye-centric, Lake Erie voter and here's what I think.

These folks always offered to take OGFers out on trips and always offered advice on the boards and while out on the water:


I think that that *George Uhl (Gju42486)* deserves consideration.
I think that *Fisher's of Men* deserves consideration.
As with last year, *Hetfield* took many OGF folks out on trolling trips and always provided great advice and deserves to be mentioned.

But the competition this year is between *Kgonefishin* and *Blue Dolphin*. Both guys fish the circuit and also provide helpful information to all of us, which is not always the case with tourney fishers. It's tough to choose...but I'm going to go with Kgone because he sold me some nice used Diawa linecounters last year. 


I was thinking of voting for the *Rattler*, but his tendency to use 20hp on 10hp lakes disqualified him from consideration...


----------



## triton175

My vote goes to KGone, his finishing in the money in the FLW is just awesome!

This year I really got involved with the OGF community and I met, and fished with, a lot of great guys. It was also my rookie year fishing Erie, and it's in my blood now.

Special thanks to:
Big Daddy - The OGF Crappie open is a lot of fun.
Vince & Tigger - got me into lure building (made about 50 this year)
George Uhl - Taught me how to use big boards
Tomb - Thanks for the night trips.
Hetfiedinn - My friend and mentor.

Brian


----------



## fish4wall

my vote is fishingredhawk!!!!!


----------



## luredaddy

I would like to cast a vote for TIGGER. John is an accomplished Erie fisherman, Inland lake fisherman, quality bait maker, and genuine nice guy. I have made many friends since joining OGF and John is one of them.
John


----------



## fishintiger

I guess since I can't vote for myself, I'll go with the a lot of others and vote for someone that works for his fish and doesn't just float around waiting for a bite.



fishingredhawk is the man. It's time someone other than the Erie guys win.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve

Gary (and Nicholas) get my vote for team Blue Dolphin
Steve Carlson


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I think redhawks gunna pull this one out...
It was either FishingFoolBG or Fishslim
VOTE: FISHSLIM


----------



## smallieguy

I'm going to have to say fishingredhawk.


----------



## xtrema

Fishingredhawk gets my vote. He just straight up catches fish whenever and wherever. Also he almost always has pics to prove it.


----------



## fishon

Between two great friends, people, and fisherman... wow...

I have to mention Gary has always been there for us and elevated us and our confidence to go to the next level... and I never meet a classier guy and a heck of a father ... And this man is one on the most unselfish individuals i have ever known... He is of father of a great Son and has the kind of realtionship that I hope to have if I ever have the fortune of having a son like Nicholas... So I have to hand Gary his long over due props...

one the other hand...

Kgone.. being a life long best friend and fishin partner and who i consider a younger brother... we have been there for each other thru thick and thin.... good and bad... and even so more this past year where Kevin has really shined... and has thrusted into the next level... I'm proud of you Kevin... You have come a long way.....

*Kgone.... you get my vote...*
... with Gary Zart being Second...

Frank


----------



## peterson.478

Really tough decision here. There are so many great, helpful anglers on OGF, but my vote goes to FishingRedHawk. He is truly an inspiration for not only Central Ohio anglers but all anglers to get out and fish.


----------



## OhioHuntr02

I am also going to go with Fishingredhawk.


----------



## Reel Thing

Fishingredhawk.


----------



## Endtuition

Gary Zart.
He is always willing to help and a master at putting big fish in the boat.


----------



## Captain Kevin

I see a flaw in the system here fella's. Kgone, and Gary Z. are outstanding walleye fishermen worthy of of A.O.Y. honors, but can they catch Musky at Clearfork, or Flatheads in the Ohio river? I think maybe it's time to consider the award for regions/species. Just my 2 cents worth. Oh, and my vote is for Kevin since I have gotten some face to face time with him, and drank booze at the fests with him and his crew. Gary if you teach me how to catch a 13+ lber. You'll get my vote next year


----------



## reeleyes

well pretty new to this whole fishin thing 2 yrs in .first team i met was kgone and fishon at a small tournament .boy the stuff ive learned from them .my hats off to both . my vote has to goto kgone your the man keep up the awsome job. team reeleyes


----------



## Lundy

Captain Kevin said:


> I think maybe it's time to consider the award for regions/species.



Maybe the award should have been named Member of the Year versus Angler of the year.

So many are correct that there are numerous deserving members on this site that contribute in many different ways, species and geographical areas. It would be virtually impossible for the staff to select just one member so we leave it up to you, the members

The angling abilities should and probably will only play a part in the award. After all Short and Het are the two previous winners  The rest of the intangibles should and do play a significant role I would think.

Kim


----------



## flippin fool

fishingredhawk


----------



## bobby

Kgone has my vot. Thanks to all of you for the great fishing year I had. Your insights to trolling the big pond have helped me increase my knowledge and proficiency. Special thanks to Dday, Kevin and Frank, Gary Zart, Het, and Craig at Erie Outiftters! 

Kgone - great year and my vote.


----------



## Juls

Another vote for KGONE! 

Juls


----------



## Bigfoot

Put me down for KGONE too. Good luck Kevin! You Da Man! 

Rick


----------



## littleking

my vote for fishslim


----------



## BFG

I humbly submit my vote: Swantucky

Randy has helped more people learn how to read water, catch, and just flat out have fun in the Maumee River (and a helluva lot of other places) over the years than I can possibly count. 

The river gets a lot of bad publicity, but Randy has been an ambassador for the fishery, dispelling myth after myth and helping to CHANGE the way that guys fish, think, and feel about the river. 

He'll openly admit that is USED to be a snaggers paradise down there...but such is not the case any longer, and I am happy to have gotten to know him over the last few years. I like to think that our little "group" of guys does a lot to help improve the opinion of the fishing, and while many scoff at it...we only ask that you respect our fun and we will do the same with yours. 

If you have not noticed, he is always willing to provide necessary information, and typically is the FIRST to say..."send me a PM and I'll be glad to show you what I know and we'll see if you can't improve your catch.."

To me...guys like that are what this award should be about. Who is the angler that you feel does the most to promote the sport, shows proficiency in their particular area, and is considered a "good guy" amongst the masses. 


In my book...there is no better choice than Swantucky. Kgone, Blue Dolphin, and many, many others are deserving of this award as well...but I just wanted to point out another viable option for those who have not decided as of yet.


----------



## Lewis

Come on guys...lets stay on track here.
Lets not let a well intentioned contest that was designed to honor some of OGF's finest members turn into a pissing match.
It clearly states in the rules of this contest..."do not post in this thread unless it is to vote"
Let your votes do your talking.


----------



## corndawg

---Kgone---


----------



## Mushijobah

*Fishingredhawk* since he dominates LMB in many waterways. Fishslim is a very close second for his constant reports and impressive saugeye pics. EE, Ying, Net also belong in this group. Masters of your craft.

The many others who have gotten nominations tells me that out of such a large group, there are a TON of contributors to good fishing and outdoors discussion. Long live the OGF.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

FISHINGREDHAWK had a great season....he gets my vote.

<cough> when u gonna pay forward on those jiggin lessons? j/k

lots and lots of great anglers on this board though :B


----------



## spitfire14t

My vote is for Fishingredhawk.


----------



## rolland

I don't fish the big lake, so im not fimmilar with a lot of the tourney fisherman getting all the votes. Im sure they are well deserving and im proud to be part of a site that can help a person in this sport to advance and learn to that level. Personally my vote has to go to Toxic, being a beginer fisherman I have learned a ton from him taking time out to reply to very basic threads. He has always had a positive attitude and backs our boys overseas. I know im not part of the popualr vote but I would like to use my vote to thank him along with all the other mentors on this site (to many to list) that take there time out to help out the noobs.


----------



## sporto

even though he went to miami, i'm voting for fishingredhawk..


----------



## Pond Scum

There are a lot of good fishermen on this site, but I have to go with Gary Zart even though Nicholas does all the work.


----------



## jcfishing

Sir Isaac Walton. Runner Up: Commodore 64 - love the Dio picture dude! After all, if you're not the last in line, you're just a rainbow in the dark, trolling a holy (dipsy) diver, straight through the (walleyes) heart!


----------



## Maximus

*MY VOTE IS K-GONE *


----------



## Reel Eye's

*K-GONE YOU HAVE MY VOTE... THIS IS THE "REAL" REEL EYE'S... GOOD LUCK :G *


----------



## Nickadams

Fishingredhawk.

He catches bass like Rainman counts toothpicks.


----------



## Weatherby

Redhawk. I did not know Ohio held that many large largemouths.


----------



## JIG

Luredaddy or Tigger! Both are great guys,great members and sportsman!OK! Tigger for me.


----------



## reelmanly

FishingRedhawk........Top Rod!


----------



## misfit

> Luredaddy or Tigger! Both are great guys,great members and sportsman!


but you can't vote for both 
please pick one,or your vote won't count.


----------



## gotithooked1

My vote for "Fisherman of the Year" is for the REAL "Reel Eye's"
The true godfather of the big pond!!!!


----------



## tom_912

I vote for LittleMiamiJeff 
I really respect him, he put together a cleanup at Meldahl dam a year ago that really made a difference. He is a great guy and not afraid to help out anyone with advice.


----------



## shroomhunter

Fishslim gets my vote!


----------



## cramerk

fishingredhawk gets mine since he is endorsed by the living legend, fishslim


----------



## Phil Carver

I would have to vote for Fishingredhawk. He is not only a great fisherman but a great guy as well. He keeps his head in the game and is willing to go out f his way to help someone out within reason. Thank you for giving me something else to look forward to evey day. Your new fishing report and pictures of the ones that didnt get away!


----------



## toad

I'll have to go with fishingredhawk also.


----------



## silver shad

My vote is for kgone .


----------



## Redear

My vote goes to Kgonefishing.Thanks for the help and taking your time to post for all to share.
Fred


----------



## CARP 104

Fishingredhawk (Mike) gets my vote, 

he's always out catching pigs and sharing how he did it so everyone can attempt to reproduce his results. Great guy to fish with as well!


----------



## Spaniel235

K gone gets my vote...........


----------



## FireMurph

My vote goes to Toxic


----------



## fishknife

SCONNER from the SW gets my vote.


----------



## jennis9

Put mine in for *Kgone*. 

He was the first guy to we met at the ramp for our maiden voyage and has always been happy to share information on the forum, chat in person and promote OGF. 

Good luck Kevin.


----------



## turkeymikey

Hands down....Toxic gets my vote...


----------



## streamstalker

fishingredhawk


----------



## KBUD

KGONE gets my vote. Excellent fisherman and cool dude to spend time on the water with.


----------



## JDBFISHIN

KGONE gets my vote! The man and team kielbasa know what is going on. 

P.S. KGONE chew your food!! LOL!


----------



## MarkyB

I will go with Fishingredhawk.


----------



## Big Bad Will

Fishingredhawk is the only way to go hes got my vote!


----------



## Perch

MY vote is for Reel-Lady............

Look at how far she's come on the Womens BASS circuit..........Pretty impressive I think......

Im sure a vote for a "fisherperson" would count right?


----------



## Toxic

Since I cannot vote for myself, (thanks for those who have) I'll vote for Workdog. He is not a professional paid fisherman like some of the aforementioned. But he does this for free and he passes a lot of info out to the folks. So in that retrospect he is a gentleman's professional fisherman. He has gained my respect!


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Fishingredhawk has my vote!!!


----------



## acklac7

FishingRedHawk....even though he abandoned wading for smallies


----------



## Danshady

fishingredhawk, gets my vote. im sorry i do not know any of the other contestants though, this seems not really fair to vote if you dont even know the other guys, im sure that k-gone is a great fisherman and a nice guy ,just like mike is, from what others are saying. so is it fair to vote for kgone if you dont even know redhawk or vice versa...hmmm i lost my train of thought ahahaha


----------



## Fish Slayer

I'll vote for Mike (fishing Redhawk). He's a true student, and lover of fishing. He always has a great story, and pictures to back it up! Go Mike!


----------



## Fishpro

George Uhl.


----------



## BigKev

Kgone gets my vote by far. A top 10 in his first pro event. How can you top that. Way to go man!


----------



## Sirmanski

Kgone gets my vote...because he told me he was the BEST!!!! Plus it looks like he had a awesome year.


----------



## EE

Tons of great choices already mentioned, however Fishslim gets my vote. That man can pull a saugeye out of the bathroom sink if the bite is absent everywhere else.


----------



## rippin lip

k gone gets my vote - great fisherman and great passion for the sport and helping others, hell of a year kevin!!


----------



## Bob Why

My vote for this year will have to be for K-Gone. Kevin volunteered to be the VP for the NCA when I couldn't get anyone to step up. He also helps everyone that he talks to. He is also an accomplished Muskie and Salmon angler. He's also closer to winning than Gary is.
With the replies I've read on here maybe the staff should consider 2 awards. One for Erie Angler and one for Inland Lakes Angler. I know I don't read the posts for other than Erie as that is all I fish. And I'm sure that some or most of the others are the same. I immagine that most of the guys that only fish the Inland Lakes very seldom read the Lake Erie reports. And from the replies on here there are some truly great fisherpersons fishing the Inland Lakes and rivers.


----------



## TeamPlaker

SConner in SWOhio


----------



## Martys9

Good luck Kgone... this vote's for you.


----------



## jimnrg

SConner always finds quality fish so this vote is for him


----------



## Cousin Al

I vote for Fishingredhawk he is passionate about fishing and is always willing to get others involved in fishing


----------



## Bigmtman

Kgone gets my vote.


----------



## Got One

Hard to choose between the 2 best and most dedicated fishermen I ever met who's willingness to share tactics and info are endless. K-gone and Gary Zart, You both deserve the honor,but to choose one my vote goes to K-GONE who had a year like no other. Congradulations to all you've achieved this year and an award like this will just put an exclamation point on the end of the season for you......GOOD LUCK


----------



## ress

Kgone gets my vote. He responed to a post that I made when no one else did. It is the OGF award and all things have to be considered.


----------



## bigwalleye

My vote is for Kgone. I think Bob Why makes a very valid point, though. Good luck Kgone!


----------



## BigV

My vote is for Kgonefishing!


----------



## cubsfan

My vote is for Fishingredhawk.


----------



## imalt

sconnor for southwest ohio
team plaker for secret location muskie fishing


----------



## fishingcubs

FishingRedhawk..... Hands down.


----------



## Fish4Fun

I got to vote for Fishingredhawk. great job this year and many nice fish.


----------



## LEJoe

Kgone gets my vote. I had a tough time trying to decide. Danshady from Grove City said it best for me.


----------



## RiverRunner88

my votes for Tigger he adds a TONS to the site is extremely talented and always willing to help


----------



## The Big JG

fishingredhawk definitely gets my vote. He contributed so much to this community in 2008. Good luck Mike.


----------



## Young Whiskers

fishingredhawk


----------



## symba

fishingredhawk


----------



## Basskisser1

Fishingredhawk
He is the master of monster bass!


----------



## London calling

Fishingredhawk. Mike is a great guy and one heck of an angler ! ( That's coming from an OU Alum so it has to be true )


----------



## Blue McGillicutty

FishingRedhawk for sure. He is a great embassador of the sport and the most passionate angler I know (plus he posts pictures of some NIIICE bass).


----------



## walleyesanderson

It was a toss up between buckeye.hunter, blue dolphin, and kgone. All are amazing anglers, but KGone gets my vote.


----------



## Welsh Dragon

FishingRedhawk, no doubt.


----------



## JignPig Guide

My vote is FishingRedhawk!

He's almost as good as me... LoL!


----------



## Dock Time

I have fished Cleveland for 20+ years and even for veterans to the lake, Kevin has always been willing to share numbers, techniques and anything else you ask of him.* He is a true die hard, multi-species angler.* He has a had a great year and this should be his year...*I VOTE FOR KGONEFISHIN'*Good luck Kev...Dock Time


----------



## GarryS

Fishingredhawk has my vote...


----------



## Hetfieldinn

KGone. The man is a fishing machine, day and night.


----------



## Worm Man

Kgone and Blue Dolphin are both deserving, but my vote goes to Kgone.


----------



## daveofhiram

one vote for kgone!!!!!! good luck... in need some more of your fishing tips!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUTHERLODE

I gotta vote for Gary. I have met both Gary and Kevin thru NCA. both 
great guys.


----------



## NLC25

My vote is for Fishingredhawk---perhaps the most consistent year-round fisherman.


----------



## Get Fish

The man...The Myth...and The Soon To Be *LEGEND* _KGONE_ He gets my vote!

P.S. Gary is ok too!


----------



## sisezz73

I am voting for Fishingredhawk cause he straight out catches bigger fish than me. Also has great post with PICTURES. I believe he is the man this year. Great job Mike.


----------



## Nipididdee

Funny how you have never met some folks but kinda get to know 'em by how they represent themselves on OGF.

ALL the top running OGF'rs exemplify an online and onwater sportsman. 

Zartman I would even consider my dude, and Kgone is rockin' and rollin' the NE scene.

But dang gone we can't have no walleye angler taking it home!  

*Redhawk*, not just by default... you are my vote!!! Your bigbass smile in all those toad lippn pics would fit in well up here! Your gfriend looks hot too!  

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Bass_Hawg

My vote is for Fishingredhawk.

What a jig fisherman


----------



## heyjay

Fishingredhawk is my vote.


----------



## busch5fan

my vote fishingredhawk


----------



## KSU Fisherman

My vote is fishingredhawk


----------



## boatnut

I gotta go with Kgone. Kevins always been a straight shooter and a real competitor but at the same time , he bends over backwards to help people out with information. He's a great communicator!


----------



## buck.eyehunter

I have to give my vote to kgone,a close second is blue dolpin. There are some great anglers out there hard to choose just one. 

good luck kev.........................mike


----------



## jshbuckeye

My vote has to go to Fishingredhawk he flat catch bass year round.


----------



## Wisconsin Wade

KGone gets my vote!


----------



## Pancho

I vote for fishingRedHawk...I goes to the extreme to catch his fish..there is no weather or conditions that would stop him from fishing.........


----------



## freyedknot

my vote has to go to kevin, he has come a long long way sice i met him about 10 yrs ago


----------



## dday

I vote for Kgone. Though there are MANY great anglers on this site!!!!


----------



## 74chrysler

My vote is for the #1 Bass guy in Columbus, FishingRedHawk has my vote.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Slim gets my vote.


----------



## crittergitter

I am voting for FishingRedhawk..........only because FS twisted my arm.


----------



## fishin4five

fishingredhawk.


----------



## st.slippy

Hope this is the vote. I vote for fishingredhawk. Great bass all year. Nice work!!!!


----------



## flathead10

Fishslim gets my vote. Sconner honorable mention.


----------



## OhYeah

Tough call, but Kevin's finish in the FLW tipped my scale. 

GR


----------



## reo

Kgone gets my vote

reo


----------



## ducksdemise

KGONE
Gets my vote


----------



## harle96

K-Gone gets my Vote.

Incredible fishing abilities and willing to share techniques and tactics. Congrats on a unbelievable season.

Thanks
harle96


----------



## polarcraft178

kgone is da man


----------



## tnant1

I vote for fishingredhawk.


----------



## Drewhop

fishingredhawk has my vote.

I do have to mention Puterdude has given me a lot of great advice he has answered every crazy pm I have sent him.


----------



## lawrence1

Tigger gets my vote. He's so good, fishing is just a spectator sport for the rest of us.


----------



## snake69

I'll have to give mine to George Uhl. Although there are so many great and helpful anglers on here, he gets mine................


----------



## BBB

KGone gets my vote


----------



## Kdog

Another one for Kgone,,,,,great stick,down to earth good dude thats willing to help fellow fisherman out.

Kdog
KeithWalters


----------



## JOE W

Kgone gets my vote!!


----------



## awfootball

My vote will go to Fishingredhawk


----------



## lateral_line

Fishing Red Hawk


----------



## Wanda Walleye

Kgone gets my vote, he's the best I know!


----------



## BrianC

fishingredhawk...he takes a lot time to provide some great reports and photos to the community, making the board all that much more enjoyable and interesting for all.


----------



## CLappert

Fishingredhawk gets my vote


----------



## moondog5814

I voted for you last year as well....sorry Hetfield. My vote goes to KGone. For such a young guy, you are a freakin encyclopedia of information.


----------



## SummersOff

Fishingredhawk...Look at those bass pics!


----------



## dock dabber

Fishslim has my vote, Just a fantastic person


----------



## ezbite

Kgone ....


----------



## baby bass

fishingredhawk has my vote.mike is as close to a pro as they come. the weather dosn't stop him from getting the big ones.


----------



## LUNDGE

Kgone Gets My Vote
He's One Of The Most Knowledgable And Unselfish Walleye Fisherman That Ive Gotten To Know Over This Past Year.
Dude Is One Serious Sick Fisherman !!!!!!


----------



## Evileye

Kgone gets my vote


----------



## Rocknfish

My vote is for Kgone...he said that if I voted for him that he would let me in on some smallie spots! LOL!!!GO KEVIN!


----------



## Pigsticker

I gotta go with Fishingredhawk. He's a lawyer, this vote could pay off later.  JK or course. 

I'm a fan of the bucketmouths first and foremost and he sure catches my attention with his pics. I don't know if he's the best angler on the site but he sure takes the most impressive pics IMHO. Breaking the ice to nail hogs in January for gods sake! I'm jealous.


----------



## ao203

kgone.....


----------



## M Whit

I fished with KGone prior to his awesome flw tour run. He taught me a lot in that one day about trolling with boards. We caught several 28 inch fish. There is no doubt that he knows his stuff when it comes to pulling boards. I also want to add that Gary is a class act.

I live several hours away from Lake Erie and when I am in the process of planning a trip I call KGone and he always puts me on fish. He never hesitates to give me information.

My vote is KGone.


----------



## lacdown

Fishingredhawk Mike Reeves from Central Ohio. Not only is this guy catchin trophies year round, but he organizes a weekly tournament and is more than willing to help a fellow angler with tips on presentation or location.
-LP


----------



## 1badmthrfisher

Fishingredhawk..


----------



## TK916

KGone gets my vote.


----------



## BigBen

Fishingredhawk gets my vote. I've been quite impressed with his hog line up for '08.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

1 more for fishingredhawk...


----------



## LiL Monster

Fishingreghawk gets my vote. Agahgahgahgagha


----------



## stnkbait

+1 for Fiishingredhawk


----------



## Clayton

I'm voting for fishingredhawk. He's helpful and does a hell of a job catching fish. On most of the days I get skunked he has a great day, but is also willing to say how.

I like that


----------



## Rocky NCA

Gonna have to go with....KGONE on this one


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Kgone all the way! I paint for many, many pro anglers, and he is one of the few that is very forthcoming with results and reports to help others. The business end of it hasn't corrupted him...... yet. LOL Keep it reel Kevin! Great year!











When can I expect your next order? LOL


----------



## rattletraprex

This is a tough one hope it's easier next year. Fishingredhawk get's my vote this year. There won't be any losers as they are all good!


----------



## Putzin

Votin' fer Fishingredhawk.


----------



## GREENFISH77

Fishingredhawk gets my nod this year. cant wait to get out with you this year man.


----------



## liquidsoap

Mike Reeves (fishingredhawk) deserves my vote.
He pulls fish out of the toughest conditions.


----------



## Tmoney

I'll Vote KGone........


----------



## wallydog

KGone gets my vote


----------



## beatsworkin

Saw Kgone at touney at PC this spring, what a year! My vote is for Kgone....


----------



## 419fastrascal

send my vote to kgone!!!!!


----------



## coopason

KGone gets my vote.. Always willing to help. 
Who ever wins they will have deserved it I'm sure..

Coop


----------



## bobk

Add another vote for Kevin.


----------



## FosterEyesUp

First off I wanna say thanks to Kevin for always hooking me up with unbelievable experiences for the past 15 years!! I caught all my trophy's with him and don't think Kevin is the only one I fish with! He deserves alot of credit for his commitment, compation and his ability to fish and promote fishing the way he does. Anyone that has has drive like Kevin deserves more credit than anyone can even give. We should also thank him and show appreciation for all that he does in the fishing world for everyone, the sharing of knowledge, promoting tourney's and everything else and just flat out following and living the dream. 

Steve "eyed up" VOTE 4 K GONE


----------



## Lady Bridge

There are some great fisherman named but I have to cast my vote for "Optimist" Tom. He is enjoying his retirement fishing for walleye all summer long. Weekday, weekend, day or night, he is likely on his boat. He fishes solo alot but is willing to take a guest out at least once. He shares his info on the water and always tells the truth (I think). He also pays his bets. 

There you go Tom. Now will you tell me the name of Hawkeye's secret lure?


----------



## metzbgsu

Add another for fishingredhawk!


----------



## Lightman

Add one for K-gone - good luck buddy


----------



## hearttxp

My vote is For Kgone ! good luck !


----------



## Rooster

He hooked me up with a sweet smallie creek a few year back, and he ALMOST catches as many BIG bass as me....

My vote is for FishingRedHawk


----------



## Cranberry Kid

K-GONE....my choice


----------



## sportster

Another one for Kgone.


----------



## RODSABENDIN

I have to go with KGONE


----------



## rrw4258

I vote for fishingredhawk!

Ryan


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

K-Gone, Hope to see you at Hetfest 09!


----------



## crappielooker

fishingredhawk for all the bass!!.. sure wish he tells me about the honey hole in downtown though..


----------



## Catman63

Fishingredhawk gets my vote for those monster bass!


----------



## lskater

Its pretty hard to pick something like this but as a Lake Erie guy I would have to go with KGONE. To make that great run in the biggest walleye tournament in Lake Erie against the best sticks in the country is what gives him the edge. There are so many worthy guys on the Lake Erie board. Good luck to all and keep up the good work you all are doing.


----------



## Bucho

Redhawk. Rarely fish the big pond, and us 'hawks gotta stick together


----------



## Smokeshowin

My vote goes to Kgone. Class act always helping others for the better of the sport


----------



## Jim Barger Sr

Another for K-Gone


----------



## tked1950

K-Gone for sure


----------



## billybob7059

Fishingredhawk,


----------



## pumper

kgone gets my vote


----------



## Fisherman419

Another one for Kgone!


----------



## chaunc

My vote goes to Thinline. Chris has taught me and a few friends quite a bit about fishing Erie in the last couple years. We learn something new everytime we go out with him. This may be the only vote he gets but i want to let him know how much i appreciate learning from him. Looking forward to next season's lessons.


----------



## CShaver8

The Redhawk has my vote!


----------



## Bass&Bucks

Kgone!!! without a doubt one of the most knowledgable walleye fisherman on Erie! Every trip with Kevin is guaranteed fillets in the freezer. Thanks for everything Kevin!!


----------



## theEmptyHook

My vote is for KGone...


----------



## Goob

fishingredhawk has my vote


----------



## redhawk fisherman

fishingredhawk gets my vote


----------



## Trucked

My vote is for fishingredhawk. Mike I have admired the way you fish and the amount of respect that you have for people and surroundings around you as you are fishing.
That is the largest reason that I can see for anybody to achieve the position of "Angler of the Year" in any club/orginization. The amount of fish or the largest fish contribute but I feel that the conservation and respect of the area and fellow anglers around you determine just what type of person you are.
It is a priveledge to be able to call you a friend of mine as well as a great sportsman.

Again, my vote is for Mike. "FISHINGREDHAWK"

Thank you,

Steve/trucked


----------



## Spinnerbait

Ny vote is for K Gone


----------



## seahawk

I have to go with George. I am a beginner and only fish Erie around Cleveland. But I have to say that I have learned a lot from everyone -- even Donkey (mostly by searching his old posts).  I don't want to learn about people's honey holes (I have a gps and sonar for that) but the info on techniques, equipment and presentation is invaluable.


----------



## Hippy

Kgone gets my vote


----------



## woody86

I vote for fishingredhawk.


----------



## MikeC

Good Luck, Kgone, you've got my vote.


----------



## castmaster00

redhawk's got my vote


----------



## Waterline

I have spent so much time this past year learning from the Lake Erie Forum posts that my vote has to go to KGone. Thanks!


----------



## TIGGER

K-gone gets my vote!


----------



## FishJunky

fishingredhawk gets my vote


----------



## PHATE

fishingredhawk gets my vote.


----------



## ErieAngler

KGone gets my vote


----------



## ezmarc

I'll throw mine in for fishingredhawk


----------



## bgrapala

fishingredhawk gets my vote


----------



## Moonlighter

fishingredhawk


----------



## TexasPete

Fishingredhawk gets my vote. He is an inspiration to all.


----------



## archman

My vote is for Parmabass. He showed me a special jig that the fish seem to hold onto longer in their mouth! Thanks Jeff!


----------



## tlwildcard

Redhawk gets my vote with his dedication to the sport and being the only one who will help any body with any fishing questions they may have


----------



## XTackle

I have to go with Kgone. 
Ed


----------



## Mark S

K-Gone fishing has my vote. He has had a tremendous 
and productive year.

Thanks


----------



## flathunter

I vote for Ohios best catfiserman.

H20 Mellon!


flathead catfish, anything else is just bait!


----------



## River Anglin

SConner - SW Ohio.


----------



## lakeslouie

My vote is for Fishingredhawk


----------



## goldfishboy

my vote goes to kgone 

-----

send my vote to kgone!!!!!


----------



## quadfisher

ive heard nothing but good stuff about kgone. so my vote is for him.


----------



## misfit

just a reminder,people......................this thread is for voting only.it is no place for debating or arguing.stick to voting or your posts will be deleted.


----------



## jcustunner24

fishingredhawk gets my vote - the fish he pulls when most of us are sitting here pining about the cold weather are incredible


----------



## fishinfool21

fishingredhawk gets my vote


----------



## BROTHER B

My vote is for K-Gone. K as always been great with sharing info. Unfortunately I haven't always been able to translate that info into a cooler full, while fishing right next to you, while using your exact program. (i.e. Memorial Day weekend at the islands) Love those bottom bouncers! Great Year Kevin.


----------



## blue dolphin

I vote for K-gone. . Good luck Kevin you deserve it . Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## HeadwatersEd

My vote's for Fishingredhawk.


----------



## red007whit

My vote is for Kgone...:B


----------



## KCBfalcon58

fishingredhawk


----------



## REDNECK2010

I vote fishingredhawk,cause he can fish just about as good as me.


----------



## EDD

I only know some of the locals in central Ohio . I do know fishingredhawk puts in the time and effort needed to be tops at bass fishing , when others will put the rods and reels up for the year.
The guy is ate up with tournment bass fishing .



I vote for 
fishingredhawk


----------



## oufisherman

fishingredhawk has my vote for consistency throughout the year


----------



## Gju42486

chalk me up for the worm harness ninja----Mr Kgone. We gotta keep this title in Lake Erie where the walleye rule.......and plus, Kevin has a cool boat


----------



## Bass Day

I vote for Fishingredhawk


----------



## SportAnglerMan

My vote is for Kgone.

I attended one of his seminars and he has a passion for fishing and he is
more than willing to share his secrets even with rookies like myself


----------



## NITRO-RIDER

I'm torn between Marshall or Fishingredhawk, but I'll put one up for Fishing redhawk.


----------



## COOLERKING79

My vote is for K-Gone, a guy that really knows his spinners, along
all his other arsenal! Gaff a cold one Kev, see ya on the ice or in
the spring!

Jack


----------



## Fishers of Men

misfit said:


> just a reminder,people......................this thread is for voting only.it is no place for debating or arguing.stick to voting or your posts will be deleted.


The voting is so tight between some really good anglers that it is impossible for me to chose in that manner. 
Therefore due to PR, policy's, Just outta general principle and politics, I will have to vote for *misfit* for keeping the online angling with no tangles and very few backlashes, which also get straightened out.  Whoops, I said the P word.


----------



## waterwalker

Kgone. Great showing in the big tourney, wealth of knowledge, and willing to share. Hope to get to a seminar and learn some things.


----------



## littlebogfrog

I vote for Fishingredhawk


----------



## eyesman_01

There are others who have helped me out more this past year than the two who seem to be the finalists. But if I have to chose between the two...I don't know fishingredhawk, as I am not a bass fisherman. However, I have met Kevin, KGONE, and he is willing to share what information he can. So my vote goes to KGONE.


----------



## hotwheelsman

My vote is for k-gone. Good luck Kevin.


----------



## leadcorebean

k gone all the way!!!!


----------



## alewife

My Vote K-gone


----------



## tfranjesh

I vote for Kgone. 

Tom Franjesh


----------



## brewkettle

Lots of great anglers that help us all out on this site. I gotta go with Kevin *KGONE* if for no other reason, I've had the pleasure of fishing AND sharing a refreshing beverage with him. 

I am quite sure I posted a vote for Kevin mid week last week. Its no where to be found on any of the 11 pages. What Gives?

Chris


----------



## Lundy

brewkettle said:


> I am quite sure I posted a vote for Kevin mid week last week. Its no where to be found on any of the 11 pages. What Gives?
> 
> Chris


Chris,

No votes have been modified or removed. If you voted previously it would still be there. 

We are keeping a close eye on this proceeding.

We are even checking some IP addresses for duplication of votes based on the large increase of voters with only one post.

Thanks


----------



## gofeesh

Another one for fishingredhawk


----------



## Taylor78

fishingredhawk gets my vote


----------



## ErieOutfitters

Kgone gets Erie Outfitters (craigs vote) and (melanies vote) always trying to make guys around him better fisherman.................................Craig

I edited your post to say that this counts as one vote.
Only one vote per registered user please.


----------



## Coekrych

FISHINGREDHAWK has my vote............Fish Forever work whenever


----------



## JodyG

Mike, fishingredhawk get my vote, and deserves to be angler of the year.


----------



## Rednek

FishingRedhawk gets my vote


----------



## BIGDADDYDB

Nice guy, good fisherman, Ranger boat, semi-mediocre poker player, 3500 posts = good contributor, North Royalton...etc

Don


----------



## ShutUpNFish

My vote goes to *K-gonefishing*....informative, open minded and upstanding guy. Not a bad fisherman either, from what I hear.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler

fishingredhawk


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

K-gone for me!


----------



## collegekid

Fishingredhawk


----------



## spooner

Fishingredhawk


----------



## fishslim

Well since i endorsed him i better make it offical. Fishingredhawk!!


----------



## GF John

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another one for fishingredhawk


----------



## BassinAssassin

I vote fishingredhawk


----------



## Hook N Book

Kgonefishing...!


----------



## MEISTERICS

k gone for me


----------



## insanityIII

My vote is for k gone this is insanity III cant wait to go fishing


----------



## walleye2050

my vote for k gone


----------



## Sportimouse

Fishingredhawk


----------



## Freebie

Fishingredhawk


----------



## Bass'n Jim

I am voting for fishingredhawk! Mike is obsessed with bassn and is always willing to share his knowledge. Go Steelers!

Jim


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY

Fishingredhawk


----------



## leupy

fISHINGREDHAWK


----------



## B Thomas

KielbasaGONE


----------



## joekeys

My votes for K Gone. Nice job at the Boat show by the way!


----------



## Papascott

K-Gone..........................................


----------



## sowbelly101

fishingredhawk


----------



## Hardwork

Kgone...........


----------



## JoesEyedUp

My Vote is for KGONE.
Good Luck Bro!


----------



## Sleep

my vote is for KGONE


----------



## mdbandit

Kevin kgone gets my vote


----------



## ShakeDown

Voting is now over. Congrats to both Kevin and Mike.

We'll have the official results posted in the AM.


----------

